

Digg v4's Architecture and Development Processes - googletron
http://lethain.com/digg-v4-architecture-process

======
novaleaf
though Digg is now considered "old news" I very much appreciate the technical
information provided by this blog.

I think all technical leaders (of startups) would get value reading this.

